# Solar flare?



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

My friend told me something about a solar flare that's absolutely gigantic that he says will be hitting rather soon, and some will dissipate in the atmosphere, but it's still poses a threat (maybe??). But I don't really understand how a solar flare could be absolute catastrophic, so I'm not really feeling the urgency. Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Foxnewsinsider has a short news video on it. I believe they are calling it a chunk moving at 2 millions miles an hour. It is so down played that I don't know what to think. Thumper and I tried to find more information but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I can't find anything either! I found exactly one paragraph. I don't how to prepare against one of this size or what to think about what the media is saying. Are they trying to prevent panic? THAT is what worries me most.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Solar Flares throw large amounts of charged Protons into space, these protons are what reacts with the earths magnetosphere and causes the Northern Lights. Sometimes, when Solar Flares are really, really big, and are pointed towards the earth the amount of charged Protons overwhelm the protective Magnetosphere and come through and hit the earth. These Protons then cause large surges in the electrical grid, over loading it, and burning out transformers, lines, and other electronic equipment, such as computers, cell phones, car electronics and such. This is a very real threat since our country and the world relies on electricity and electronics for most every thing.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

So what can we do to cancel out these charges to prevent damage to electronics? Does this particular solar flare pose a threat??


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Darl'n we don't know anything. Nothing is being said that gives us any indication of what it will or will not do. Just don't know. Maybe something maybe nothing. But it did say that it was headed towards earth.

If you do a search for Fox News insider with that add sun chunk you will find a link to show you the video. I do not know how to copy and paste on my pad or I would do it for you.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There are a number of threads at the bottom of this page that will give you your answers. You will also get a ton of info from threads on EMP's or faraday cages.


----------

